# tappan lake



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey im new to the site. have a houseboat out on tappan lake where i pretty much grew up. 

have been fishing basically all my life. 
just recently got really into bass fishing, i was just wondering who all fishes tappan for bass and if you have any bait tips your willing to share. thanks alot!


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Hows things in Wintersville ,Willy. I Sure miss that place and the friends i made down there .I Would keep my eye on all the tournaments they fish down there Willy to get some tips . They fish a couple of walleye tournament s a year down there too, the weigh in's are some thing to see.This is a great site for information if you use it wisley .Good Luck !


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

things in wintersville are good. yeah the site seems very useful so far. thanks!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

tappan is a hard lake to describe the bass hit like crazy one day and the next you cant buy a bite i have had my best luck with tubes and jigs in the wood and around the bridges along the channels.


----------

